# 2003 VW Passat GLS Power windows not working...well, kinda not working



## NoLongerLow (Jun 8, 2003)

I have an '03 Passat 1.8T. The windows will not operate off any of the door switches. I have swapped out the driver's door switch, and still to no avail, the windows will not operate. The windows DO however, operate off of the key when hold it in the lock and unlock position. 

I checked the fuses, those are good. 

Any body have any idea what is going on here?


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

do any of the windows work when operated from their own switch? Or, Is this problem only occuring when you try to operate any/all windows from drivers switch cluster? Does the lock button work? Trunk switch? Gas door? Do the switches light up when the lights are on?


----------



## NoLongerLow (Jun 8, 2003)

Jayj said:


> do any of the windows work when operated from their own switch? Or, Is this problem only occuring when you try to operate any/all windows from drivers switch cluster? Does the lock button work? Trunk switch? Gas door? Do the switches light up when the lights are on?


None of the swtiches work any where in the car. 

They only function when I use the unlock feautre on the door w/ the key. 

Trunk switch, work. Gas door, works. The unlock/lock button on the driver side switch panel, WORKS. 

Everything works, except for the windows when operate from an interior switch.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

Did you ever solve this problem?

I have the same exact issue as you but I can't find where is the problem, windows roll up and down but only from the keyfob latch, not from the interior switch


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

Hook up scan tool , go into comfort module. Check switch operation . Most likely water at comfort module or break in wiring along rocker panel , drivers side . Good times , have fun .


----------

